

Ask HN: Does your startup provide stock options to customer service? - justfunded

Does your startup provide stock options to customer service staff? We obviously do to engineers and managers, but we&#x27;re having some debate about customer service. Our company is about 25 professionals and 35 customer service, and we just closed a large Series A. Do you do the same 4 year monthly vesting with a 1 year cliff for everyone? Do you know if Google, AWS, and other big companies offer options for customer service staff?<p>Finally, in terms of managing paperwork, vesting schedules, etc. what SaaS platform do you recommend?<p>(Sorry for the throwaway account, but I needed to be able to ask this question anonymously.)
======
alfredlua
I know that Buffer offers equity for their Happiness Hero, just like any other
of their employees. Happiness Hero is their term for customer service
representative. Buffer isn't big compared to likes of Google but they are
growing pretty fast. Here's a blog post on their equity distribution (a little
old though) [https://open.bufferapp.com/buffer-open-equity-
formula/](https://open.bufferapp.com/buffer-open-equity-formula/)

My view is that customer service people are as valuable as other employees so
they deserve stock options too :)

------
dankohn1
On the SaaS platform, Fred Wilson recommends and invested in Eshares, which
seems relatively low cost. I don't have personal experience with them.

[http://avc.com/2015/01/broken-cap-tables/](http://avc.com/2015/01/broken-cap-
tables/)

------
farawayea
>Sorry for the throwaway account, but I needed to be able to ask this question
anonymously

Disclosing that you've just closed a large series A is a bad idea. Everyone
just needs to look at all companies announcing a series A funding to figure
out what company you're talking about.

